# qmb 10 aout 2013



## steph1976 (5 Jun 2013)

je vais suivre mon qmb arrivé le 10 aout commençant le 12 aout d'autre y seront ?


----------



## steph1976 (11 Jun 2013)

Je peux pas croire que je serai seul  ;D


----------



## krimynal (11 Jun 2013)

cest la nouvelle politique des forces , cest des QMB "1 a 1" , en gros tu passe 3 mois one on one avec ton instructeur , vous dormez dans le meme dortoire , vous manger ensemble , parler ensemble , faite al drill ensemble ...... 


ya deja eu des test sa cest plus ou moin bien passer , mais cest rien de confirmer encore


----------



## Moon (12 Jun 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## Nolimits03 (14 Jun 2013)

Quand est-ce qu'ils tont donné la date de ton QMB !??


----------



## steph1976 (14 Jun 2013)

Fin mai assermentation fin juillet ctre recrutement Québec


----------



## krimynal (14 Jun 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> :facepalm:



 desoler ahah , je me devais de faire un blague plate lol !


----------



## Nolimits03 (14 Jun 2013)

Tu te fait assermenter en fin juillet ? Et tu est dans quelle metier ?!


----------



## steph1976 (14 Jun 2013)

Conducteur materiels mobile de soutiens


----------



## Nolimits03 (14 Jun 2013)

Pourais tu me diree quand tu a appliquer et quand a tu fais tes test ??


----------



## steph1976 (14 Jun 2013)

1ere rencontre recruteur en septembre 2011 test aptitude en octobre même année.Test medical et entrevue janvier 2012 .de janvier 2012 à janvier 2013 rien appart moi de les arceler 1fois par moi pour savoir dossier rendu ou et il m'ont rappeler en janvier 2013 pour repasser test médical car autre avait été fait plus d'un an donc revision et 2 ieme entrevue plus nouveau test de personalité en mars 2013 et finalement appel pour emploie en mai 2013 pour depart 10 aout 2013. Donc 1ans et demi plutard voilà enfin ma chance car je suis rendu a 37 ans quoique tres en forme mais bon je serai un vieillot surement


----------



## jojo22 (14 Jun 2013)

par curiosotée. est ce que tu as ton permi classe 1 ou experience quelconque comme trucker ou autre domaine connexe?
p.s je suis plus vieille que toi ! gna gna  :-*


----------



## steph1976 (14 Jun 2013)

20 ans d'experience dans le transport et les 10 dernières comme directeur des operation d'une compagnie de transport donc zero experience comme chauffeur mais beaucoup d'experience a les gerer


----------



## jojo22 (14 Jun 2013)

d,accord. merci.
ca explique pourquoi ils t'on pris avant moi lol  ;D
bonne continuation. maudit chanceux!!!  :-*


----------



## steph1976 (14 Jun 2013)

Ça fait lingtemps que tu ad commencé le processus et tu as quel age ?


----------



## jojo22 (15 Jun 2013)

premier contact janvier 2012. metier fermer donc dossier a pas bouger.
janvier 2013 =metier ouvert, donc jai passer les test en avril(aptitude,medical, fiabilitee etc..) tout est ok. ils m'on mis sur la liste des merite depuis le mois de mai 2013.
ils m'on dit qul y avait des selection mi juin, mi juillet et mi aout.
je ne suis donc pas dans celle de la mi juin. reste a attendre les 2 autres date. je croise mes doigts


----------



## steph1976 (15 Jun 2013)

Et tu as quel age ?


----------



## jojo22 (15 Jun 2013)

pourquoi? tu crois que ca chanque quelque chose dans la selection?


----------



## steph1976 (15 Jun 2013)

Simplement pour savoir car tu dis que tu es plus vieille et non l'age a pas trop d'importance j'ai vu un de 49 ans faire son qmb alors je pense que bcp ce joue a l'entrevu et il recherche la stabilité et je pense etre tres stable car celà fesait 15 ans a mon dernière emploie et même chose coté personel et familiale


----------



## jojo22 (15 Jun 2013)

ah ok lol 
moi jai 42 ans. je croyais tu demandais ca pcq ca avait un enjeu sur la selection..honnetement je me le demande  des fois... ???


----------



## steph1976 (15 Jun 2013)

Tu ad appliqué sur quel metier ?


----------



## jojo22 (16 Jun 2013)

jai passer tout les test. avec succes donc je suis sur la liste des merites pour les metiers : conducteur de materiel mobile de soutient
et spécialiste des communications et de l'informations.
les 2 etaient ouvert l'ors de ma mise sur la kiste des mertes


----------



## jojo22 (16 Jun 2013)

et les deux ils parrait quil y a des selection chaque mois de cet ete..donc..mais bon..
tu en pense quoi toi??


----------



## Nolimits03 (16 Jun 2013)

Quand ton dossier arrive a quebec c'est tu long avant de faire les tests ?


----------



## steph1976 (16 Jun 2013)

Je dirais que non mais le fait qu'ils te disent qque tu as la mention merite change rien appart qu'il precise que tout est près pour les prochaines etapes.moi ça n'a pas été long apres mais apres le test medical bah ça a pris plus d'un an avant de d'avoir des nouvelles pour repasser les examens a nouveau mais bon moi ce fut long mais pour d'autre c'est rapide !


----------



## Nolimits03 (16 Jun 2013)

Okk mercii


----------



## steph1976 (17 Jun 2013)

Reçu mon offre papier par email ce matin enfin et assermentation devancé le 22 juillet au lieu du 25


----------



## jojo22 (17 Jun 2013)

chanceux! je te souhaite bonne chance l'a bas. lache surtout pas


----------



## steph1976 (17 Jun 2013)

Merci je dois avouer que je commence a sentir des papillons mais bon c'est normal.Je sais pas jojo si tu connais mais regarde sur youtube les episodes de "forces du futur 2"ils suivent 4 personnes du recrutement jusqu'à la fin du cours de recrues et c'est vraiment interessant mais attention du dois suivre les clips episode 1 1/3 ou 1/4 car certaines ont 3 ou 4 donc episode 1 1/3-2/3et3/3 ,episode 2 1/3 etc etc et si tu connais pas tu va adorer et celà te donne bcp de truc pour le futur


----------



## greythunders99 (17 Jun 2013)

steph1976 said:
			
		

> Merci je dois avouer que je commence a sentir des papillons mais bon c'est normal.Je sais pas jojo si tu connais mais regarde sur youtube les episodes de "forces du futur 2"ils suivent 4 personnes du recrutement jusqu'à la fin du cours de recrues et c'est vraiment interessant mais attention du dois suivre les clips episode 1 1/3 ou 1/4 car certaines ont 3 ou 4 donc episode 1 1/3-2/3et3/3 ,episode 2 1/3 etc etc et si tu connais pas tu va adorer et celà te donne bcp de truc pour le futur



Il y a les épisodes en intégral, ici, pour les intéressés: http://www.armee.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/series-serie-fra.asp?sid=2


----------



## jojo22 (18 Jun 2013)

oui merci steph. je les ai toute écouter cet hiver. 
bonne chance encore.courage!!


----------



## steph1976 (18 Jun 2013)

Depart devancé pour le 5 aout au lieu du 12 aout alors 1 semaine de moin d'attente


----------



## mboutin (2 Jul 2013)

Moi je pars le 10 aqout !!!


----------



## jojo22 (2 Jul 2013)

félicitation MBOUTIN.  pour quel métier? et décris nous le delais de ton processus stp. 

p.s. bonne chance l'a bas


----------



## mboutin (2 Jul 2013)

Okayy Alors j'étais au Cegep en Soins Infirmiers mais j'en avais cri**ement assez des carrés rouges qui m'ont fait perdre 1 session et demi alors j'ai décider de postuler dans les FC comme Technicien-Médical !  Je suis allé porter tous mes papiers fin décembre 2012. J'ai eu mon examen sur l'ordinateur ( relativement facile mais réviser vos maths ! ) en Mars 2013. Mon entrevue et mon examen médicaux étaient la semaine d'après. Les postes ouvraient en Avril 2013 ( en commençant par les métiers les plus demandés donc pas le mien  ) et on m'a appelé vendredi pour me dire que on m'offrait un contrat de 6ans dans l'armée de terre comme Tech-Med. Mon assermentation est donc le 7 août et je pars le 10 août !!!

Je sais pas pour vous mais quand mon commis m'a appeler.... OMGGG je sautais de joie dans ma maison    S'en suivit de l'appel général à tous mes proches  !!

Et voilàaaa mon histoire


----------

